# 2-way radio (walkie talkie) in Mexico



## RayH (Apr 15, 2008)

We are planning a trip to Puerto Vallarta with serveral friends but we are not all staying at the same resort, in fact one of the resorts (Villas Loma Linda) doesn't have phones in the unit.

I was thinking some of us could take a walkie talkie (2-way radio), since I don't know if our cell phones will operate there.

Has anyone had problems bringing walkie talkies into Mexico?
Has anyone had them confiscated?


----------



## GeorgeH (Apr 15, 2008)

*Walkie Talkies*

We took some walkie talkies to Cancun a few years ago to keep track of the kids.  They worked real good except for the resort using the same channels we kept trying.  We didn't have any trouble taking them with us or bringing them back home.


----------



## bltfam (Apr 15, 2008)

We just back from PV in March and we made the kids leave theircell phones home but wanted to keep track of them so I did bring a set of walkie talkies they worked great for our needs. We packed them in our carry on. This was a better way to keep track of the kids. We also used them when the guys /girls split up downtown shopping it workrd great. Our cell phones did work and I did call to check on the pets etc but once you add all the taxes on the the one minute call it adds up to over two dollars a minute and our kids would have abused it,  Da...   calling or texting Where are u? But the walkies talkies were fine!


----------



## mlsmn (Apr 15, 2008)

GSM (ATT and T-mobile/Verizon rents them)cell phones work well in PV.

I don't know about regular Verizon phones.

I had an ATT phone and the international plan for a few weeks which makes each call cheaper.

Best thing to do is call your cell phone company and be sure your account can do calls from Mexico.

Rich


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm sure you won't want to hear this, but using US walkie-talkies in Mexico is not legal.  The frequencies may be used by something else in some areas.  That's not to say it isn't done, because it is.  You just have to decide if you want to do it or not, knowing this.  Some people have more "gray" area than others.

Fern


----------



## pammex (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, never knew that, we have US walkie talkies and use them..uh oh...

Cell phones, most work fine in PV, just call your provider first and set up international calling and ask about Mexico ie: PV.  You may get cheaper rates with international plan for the time you will be here.  

You can also pick up prepaid or loadable cell phones ( card type) very inexpensively here, have seen them as low as $20. with 200 pesos worth of time....

Good luck!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is a great link on the topic from Travel Yucatan...

http://www.travelyucatan.com/can_i_use_walkie-talkies_in_mexico.php


----------



## RayH (Apr 16, 2008)

The problem with the FRS only walkie talkies is they only transmit up to 2 miles. 
So far no one in this thread has had them confiscated. I may buy a not so exspensive set and hide one in my checked luggage & one in carry on.

The FRS only radio would be fine for someone in the same general area but not for a group of people scattered around PV.

Thanks for the info it was very helpful.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 16, 2008)

I think you would be wasting your money if you think that they will transmit 2 miles through a city area.

People used to just make plans to meet at a certain time, before there were walkie-talkies, and it worked out fine.  I know its old-fashioned, but have you thought about just trying that?  Its a vacation, you know.  You don't _need_ to be in contact all the time.  I've vacationed with other people before, and stayed at different places, and we've just planned each day what time to meet the next day, and it worked out fine.

But I guess I am wasting my time even responding.  It sounds like you made up your mind before you posted this thread, and just wanted reassurance.

Fern


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2008)

We bought a three pack of 12 mile range Motorola frs radios and used them in Cabo. One of our friends was about a quarter mile away at a different resort. We also used them when we went to Costco which was a few miles away. Most of the time we used them was when we were site seeing or at the beach to keep track of each other. I didn't know they might be illegal but even so we will continue to use them.


----------

